# Recliner Mech corpse



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm going to jump right in here and show off a few of my new things for '07. This is a pneumatic corpse built around a recliner footrest mechanism. Greatstuff skull and hands, old blucky ribs and arms, pantyhose and latex skin.... The scream is also pneumatic......
pneumatic scream video by davethedead - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid105.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m240/davethedead/scream


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That is a great scream dave! Very cool prop.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Dave, Please do a how-to on the scream.... that is incredible!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dreadnight said:


> Dave, Please do a how-to on the scream.... that is incredible!


Ha! You just aren't going to believe how easy this is.....
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/reesejames037.jpg

I have taken a hunter's predator call (rabbit in distress) and loosely attached to the bleeder line of the pneumatic setup. In the bleeder, I have a small in-line flow control that allows me to adjust the return speed of the cylindar. This also allows me to adjust the amount of air going thru the predator call. The attachment is just a section of bicycle tire, although I eventially want to come up with something out of pvc. I have experimented with enclosing the entire thing in different sizes of pvc, and can change the pitch and hollowness of the scream nicely....enjoy!:xbones:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Finally got my computer working again, so I can watch videos. 

I love it. 

Old recliner mechanism,huh? Think the wife would mind if I start ripping up the furniture to build one just like yours?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Man thats great! Im LMAO!!! You got a how to for the mech?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Man thats great! Im LMAO!!! You got a how to for the mech?


LMAO??? sorry...I am behind the times on the shorthand...what's that mean?
I am also WAAY behind the times on posting HOW TO's....

heres a few pix i progress that show the mech...I'd be happy to answer any questions you have.....

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/halloweenprops2007006.jpg
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/halloweenprops2007012.jpg


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I like the scream. Little on the kinky side, but that works for me. How do you do it?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Ok, I like the scream. Little on the kinky side, but that works for me. How do you do it?


Check my post from yesterday......:jol:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

dave the dead said:


> LMAO??? sorry...I am behind the times on the shorthand...what's that mean?
> I am also WAAY behind the times on posting HOW TO's....
> 
> heres a few pix i progress that show the mech...I'd be happy to answer any questions you have.....
> ...


LMAO= Laughing My Ass Off...the scream and the way the head pops up..it just made me laugh...Don't get me wrong, it's a SUPERB prop..I dunno. The scream struck me as funny is all.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

rabbit in distress. It sounds more like Elmer Fudd in a dress. LOL. But I love it, and it sounds cool.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

not offended at all....in fact, I get it! I get a chuckle everytime i see his massive underbite.... Not sure what I'm gonna do with this one other than find a nice dark corner with a narrow walkway.....THEN I'll be LMOA too!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> rabbit in distress. It sounds more like Elmer Fudd in a dress. LOL. But I love it, and it sounds cool.


is it the whine down that everyone is getting a laugh from???? 

( be very,very quiet......I'm hunting wabbits)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

dave the dead said:


> is it the whine down that everyone is getting a laugh from????
> 
> ( be very,very quiet......I'm hunting wabbits)


Partly, it's the little head popping up and the high scream..I don't really know. It's just hilarious.
you know, I think I'm referring to V2.0..http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5673

I should have put my post there..sorry bout that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I kinda envision him getting parts of his anatomy caught in the pop-up, so he screams.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It would be funny if come Halloween you find a Elmer fudd mask and put it on there. I was hoping you would find the humor in what I said. Thank you.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I kinda envision him getting parts of his anatomy caught in the pop-up, so he screams.


------sometimes it's what you DON'T see that causes the best fear reaction.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Dave - priceless!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd like to know more about the pneumatics you use, and how the mech is oriented. I think your props are genius.
I think it should go in the pneumatics section though, if you feel so...reclined...(Groan).


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> ...
> I think it should go in the pneumatics section though, if you feel so...reclined...(Groan).


 Good point Doc. If we're going to discuss how the prop was built, it might be better to have that discussion in the Pneumatics forum so future visitors will be able to find it easily.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok guys.....look for a post in pneumatics soon.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ScareFX said:


> Good point Doc. If we're going to discuss how the prop was built, it might be better to have that discussion in the Pneumatics forum so future visitors will be able to find it easily.


Such a habit...I guess once a mod, always a mod!


----------

